# Triggers Vs Puffers Vs Piranhas Vs Cichlids



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

I saw this arguement on another forum, and was wondering what you guys think.

Which of the above (in title) would win in a fight/is most dangerous. Obviously, Triggers and Puffers are SW, but use your imagination.

Only 3 smart-ass comments allowed on this thread. I would say Cichlids, but that is only because I have never kept Triggers. I heard they are deadly mean. I've heard of them goin up against Volitans and Morays.

--Dan


----------



## FormulatedFire (Jan 3, 2005)

at my LFS they have a 6-7" trigger fish and that thing was the meanest thing i ever saw i think one on one i think it would win except for against a poison puffer which in that case both fish would prolly die


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Oh dear god no


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Oh dear god no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear god no
> ...


What!?

--Dan


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> MR.FREEZ said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


its not mean to be offensive but these quess just are to practical or really worth the time to consider, and

they get asked ALL the time


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > MR.FREEZ said:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, it came up on a forum because they were posting about an article in National Geographic. They believe Piranha's are actually non-aggressive, but have large bellies and teeth. If fed properly, the article said they are a calm fish, whereas the others mentioned above are just badass' by temperment.

Apparently...

-Piranhas are not dangerous in the wild, only in tanks where the conditions aren't pristine.

-Puffers are only aggressive when stressed, and therefor pose little danger aggression wise, in the wild or in the tank.

-Cichlids can grow large teeth and are very aggressive both in the wild, and in tanks. (refering to Doviis, Emperors etc.)

-Triggerfish will attack anything, and can cause severe damage to a person who is SCUBA diving. In the tank, they can only be fed using a stick.

See, the main aguement I think here is that, stereotypes on a lot of fishes are way off. Piranha's in general. There was a nice long arguement (from an old forum thread I found on the other forum, in the archives. Came upon it mistakingly).

I just thought you guys might find it more interesting than the usual "Which Piranha is most deadly" thread...

--Dan


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

well piranhas recived their crappy reputaion from hollywood, i believe them for the most part to be non

aggressive, as for the other fish i dont have enough experienc to comment on the other personalities

of the fish


----------



## AUTiger36 (Nov 18, 2004)

i would say puffer because i have had p's, puffers, and cichlids and my little puffer was the baddest ass of them all in relation to size and temperment. but that may be more of a fish to fish opinion and more than likely varies. but then again that is the same answer that is always posted on here so i'll just stick with puffers as my answer


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Trig's and flowerhorn's own :nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Piranha's aren't that aggressive, but they have the hardware to really mess another fish up. To be honest, I've often thought to myself that it's a good thing they are skittish animals who only attack the weak and dying because otherwise they'd kill off the entire amazon river ecosystem by eating everything they came across.

Having said that, I doubt a piranha is going to lay over and let something beat it to death, so you can't guage "who would win in a fight" based on aggression, because it isn't who starts the fight, it's who finishes it. And the ONLY way to know for sure is to physically put the fish together, something only an idiot or completely unethical person would do.

So I'm sorry dude, I didn't mean to bash on you or anything, it's just that it's such an impossible question to answer and it comes up all the time. You want a badass predator? Take a look in the mirror, Humans f*ck up more cichlids, piranhas, puffers and triggers than any other animal around.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Good reply. And no, Im not looking at for a badass predator, it was just a simple question, with alittle more to it than the common question you guys are all talking about. Im not looking for a fish that'd tear up other fish, Im looking for people off this sites opinions on the question asked.

I liked your reply tho, the end is so true. I just dont understand why some people on here throw some Cichlids into a tank with thier P's and say "Whoaaa, my P's whooped that fishes ass! What a badass mofo!" when really there is a lot more to it than that. Usually the Cichlids are entering Pirnaha territory, and are usually out numbered 4:1.

--Dan


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Piranha's aren't that aggressive, but they have the hardware to really mess another fish up. To be honest, I've often thought to myself that it's a good thing they are skittish animals who only attack the weak and dying because otherwise they'd kill off the entire amazon river ecosystem by eating everything they came across.
> 
> Having said that, I doubt a piranha is going to lay over and let something beat it to death, so you can't guage "who would win in a fight" based on aggression, because it isn't who starts the fight, it's who finishes it. And the ONLY way to know for sure is to physically put the fish together, something only an idiot or completely unethical person would do.
> 
> ...


Stupid thread but an easy answer.....TRIGGER!!!
Not only to they have the most agressive personality they have the power and beak to back it up. Thier teeth are a solid beak, while not nearly as shap as a p's it is used to crush the shells of marine mollusks, which have a shell of calcium carbinate. They are also INCREDIBLY resilliant, far more so than puffers. As for puffers poisionint the Trigger....doubtfull. Ive seen a trigger diemboul a porcupine larger than it and it, that trigger now resides in the bio division of my college. Thier skin is also incredibly tough. WE have a 12" queen at work, ill take a feeding video.....







He destroyed the acylic QT tank....the heater and the returns.....as well as the thermometer. 
Seeing and keeping all three of the proposed "contenders" that could never possibly determined as a more aggressive genus............i vote not trigger but rather MY trigger, my queen trigger.







God ive been sucked into another 3rd person pissing contest and have only myself to blame....


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Goofy question I agree based on all these are great fish to own no matter what!! I have owned a wide range of piranha from red bellies,piraya,cariba and also a 10 inch rhom. 
I have never had triggers because I haven't tried salt water yet. So I don't know about those to much. 
But I do have a fresh water 16 inch plus Fahaka puffer. Meanest fish I have ever owned. By far. When he was about 10-11 inches I bought the 10 inch rhom and split my 180 for the two. About a month after the two were together the rhom managed to get by the divider one night im guessing because when I woke up that morning I found my rhom with about 7 quarter sized holes missing and he was hardly breathing. This was no p*ssy rhom either. He would snap up shrimp and smelt with me right in front of him before it would get half way to the bottom of the tank. Also he would come up and chase my fingers around out side the glass. He was a neat fish. But to answer your question I would put an aggressive fahaka up against any piranha and be pretty confident in the results. 
The Piranha wouldn't stand much of a chance.


----------



## beans (Dec 7, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Piranha's aren't that aggressive, but they have the hardware to really mess another fish up. To be honest, I've often thought to myself that it's a good thing they are skittish animals who only attack the weak and dying because otherwise they'd kill off the entire amazon river ecosystem by eating everything they came across.
> 
> Having said that, I doubt a piranha is going to lay over and let something beat it to death, so you can't guage "who would win in a fight" based on aggression, because it isn't who starts the fight, it's who finishes it. And the ONLY way to know for sure is to physically put the fish together, something only an idiot or completely unethical person would do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Guys, if you dont like this thread so much, don't post on it! Geeze, not that hard!

Sweet story Scolo!

--Dan


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

jdk79 said:


> Goofy question I agree based on all these are great fish to own no matter what!! I have owned a wide range of piranha from red bellies,piraya,cariba and also a 10 inch rhom.
> I have never had triggers because I haven't tried salt water yet. So I don't know about those to much.
> But I do have a fresh water 16 inch plus Fahaka puffer. Meanest fish I have ever owned. By far. When he was about 10-11 inches I bought the 10 inch rhom and split my 180 for the two. About a month after the two were together the rhom managed to get by the divider one night im guessing because when I woke up that morning I found my rhom with about 7 quarter sized holes missing and he was hardly breathing. This was no p*ssy rhom either. He would snap up shrimp and smelt with me right in front of him before it would get half way to the bottom of the tank. Also he would come up and chase my fingers around out side the glass. He was a neat fish. But to answer your question I would put an aggressive fahaka up against any piranha and be pretty confident in the results.
> The Piranha wouldn't stand much of a chance.
> [snapback]952924[/snapback]​


If you ever go salt....try a good trigger like a Clown or queen.....you wont be dissapointed in any aspect. I will bring in feeding videos of all the contenders if possible tommarow....


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

weidjd said:


> Thread is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot stand that! Dont post! Whats the point in post something like that!? This is for people who are interested in the topic, not people who feel like giving a negative opinoin on whatr the topic is.

--Dan


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

^^Because some people just have to be dicks all of the time. They have been on this site too long and if you arent one them then you dont deserve to speak. Anyway, I would have to go with the saltwater boys on this. I love piranha and cichlids, but cichlids dont have the hardware to do much. Most piranhas would avoid a fight, so salt all the way.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Triggers...easy. Coolest fish to own, color, personality, aggressive, and you can house the with other fish.


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

id say piranhas cause they are the coolest


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Soldat: Thanks and I agree. Btw, Napoleon dancing avatar? Heck yes! That's what Im talking about.

Fred: I am thinkin about getting a Trig to go with my Lion in my 100g. Any suggestions? I was thinking Picasso or Udulated.

--Dan


----------



## galland (Nov 7, 2003)

Do not get an undulated trigger. I once had a 12" specimen in with a 5 foot green moray. They would actually fight bitterly. The trigger would bite the side of the moray and leave large marks and the eel would grab the trigger sideways and swim around the tank with him. The trigger eventually bit the silicone out of the sides of the tank and also bit through powerhead cords. They are very destructive and violent. Probably won't like this but I got so pissed at him I threw him out in the snow.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Oh dear god no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep same here


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear god no
> ...


You guys make me







!

If you don't liked the damned topic, stay out of it. Im trying to stay civil here. Eventually, it'll dissapear. We don't need your two cents if it is goin to be some useless smilie that doesnt contribue to the topic.

--Dan


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> rbp 4 135 said:
> 
> 
> > elTwitcho said:
> ...


Exactly. I've seen some pretty lame posts from some of the regulars... BIG DEAL! Maybe this guy doesn't have the time some people have, to be familiar with all the questions that are posted, that you consider lame. This guy posts a question and you don't like it... mind your own business. It's so easy to play the role from a computer key board.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It depends. Puffers are just as nasty as triggers (toward other fish) but they don't have the size they do. (except a Fahaka or MBU)

If the puffer has had access to the food it needs to build up it's poison then whatever eats it will die. So it kinda defeats the whole arguement. And besides its poison it's extremly hard for a fish to bite a round surface. Here's some info on it's poison:

The toxin is called tetrodotoxin, or more precisely anhydrotetrodotoxin 4-epitetrodotoxin and is about 1200 times deadlier than cyanide.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my great white shark would win.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

galland said:


> Do not get an undulated trigger. I once had a 12" specimen in with a 5 foot green moray. They would actually fight bitterly. The trigger would bite the side of the moray and leave large marks and the eel would grab the trigger sideways and swim around the tank with him. The trigger eventually bit the silicone out of the sides of the tank and also bit through powerhead cords. They are very destructive and violent. Probably won't like this but I got so pissed at him I threw him out in the snow.
> [snapback]954328[/snapback]​


WTF!! you threw him out!?!?!?!? Now thats what i call animal cruelty


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

all pretty weak against one teaspoon of bleech.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

corbypete said:


> all pretty weak against one teaspoon of bleech.
> [snapback]956264[/snapback]​


I cant get my p to eat on camera...but ill have footage of a 1' puffer and a 1' queen trigger eating on friday.....the pufferis CR and so is the trigger, the puffer was returned last week as it killed a lion and as for the trigger...well lets just say hes pure malevolence


----------



## Ashfury (Oct 3, 2004)

triger fish whould win the fight or wolf chichlids but from expirence a trigger fish is ver nasty because of the front teeth and speed.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Really? Why dont you test it's strength first, and tell us how strong it is. Since you are bigger, you'd better drink the whole thing.



> all pretty weak against one teaspoon of bleech.


--Dan


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

I know this thread is cold.....but i said ild put a vid on and finally got one of our trigger. We sold the puffer before i could could get the chance. I everytime i try to upload the video it says something about an extension......can someone help the technologically retarded here?


----------

